# Airforce wedge branch buttons



## Clancey01 (7 Nov 2011)

Hey, 

I was wondering if anyone could let me know if branch buttons go on the Wedge for the airforce, or if it is just on the tunic.

Thanks,
-M


----------



## Blackadder1916 (7 Nov 2011)

If by "branch" you mean the air force RCAF then yes, but if you mean Engineers, Medical, Logistics, etc then no, and no to buttons on the tunic.

From A-AD-265-000/AG-001


> BUTTONS
> 
> 20. Except as noted below, the CF universal pattern
> button shall be worn.
> ...


----------

